# sex 3 days after miscarriage..



## Jessie1993

Oops! I know i shouldnt have! My miscarriage finished on the 13th. I haven't bled since. And honestly I've missed the closeness and bond of sex.. Since New years eve when i found out i was pregnant, No sex! We went from sex everyday when TTC to nothing. We got caught in the moment while comforting eachother :/


----------



## ScorpioLoz

Doesn't matter whether you should've or not. Do what was right for you and NEVER regret it.

I waited till my bleeding trailed off, don't even know if my cervix was open or closed but 10 days without was too much!! 

I empathise with you xx


----------



## Jessie1993

That's awesome! I love your responce! I'm not even bleeding anymore.


----------



## CastawayBride

Jessie1993 said:


> That's awesome! I love your responce! I'm not even bleeding anymore.

You need to be careful of infection, they say it takes about 2 weeks for the cervix to close. If you had a very early miscarriage then it may not take that long but just keep an eye out for it...


----------



## AJR14

I had a MC between 5-6 weeks. The doc said we can have sex whenever we're ready.


----------

